# intervertebral disc aspiration AND bx



## JDACPC (Jan 5, 2012)

All sources point to 62287 for the interverterbral disc aspiration OR biopsy.  What if both are done at the same encounter?  I understand the aspiration is usually bundled with the biopsy but I have no "official" documentation to appease the doc that this is the code for the biopsy or how to charge if BOTH are done. 

Thanks for any insight.


----------



## RonMcK3 (Jan 5, 2012)

*Perhaps the 2012 revised text will help you*

Per CPT 2012 (compared with CPT 2011):

62287 Decompression procedure, percutanteous, of nucleus pulposus of intervertebral disc, any method utilizing needle based technique to remove disc material under fluoroscopic imaging or other form of indirect visualization, with the use of an endoscope, with the use of endoscope, with discography and/or epidural injuections(s) at the treated level(s), when performed, single or multiple levels, lumbar (eg, manual or automated percutaneous discectormy, percutanteous laser discectomy)

>(Do not report 62287 in conjunction with 62267, 62290, 62311, 77003, 77012, 72295, when performed at the same level)<

Red text was added, Blue text was deleted.


Does this give you the answers you need for your doc? If I'm reading it right, the aspiration (62267) is included in 62287.


----------



## Rajebpt (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi,
We don't have specific code for disc biopsy so we use unlisted spine for that procedure.

Disc aspiration-62267 but,we don't use 62287 for disc aspiration or biopsy as this is for decompression.


----------



## JDACPC (Jan 6, 2012)

Yes, 62267 for the aspiration and/or biopsy, not 62287.  Sorry about that.

I have seen some information on using the 62269 (spinal cord bx) for the disc bx but this doesn't seem right.


----------



## donnajrichmond (Jan 6, 2012)

Look in CPT Changes 2009 for a description of what it entails.  
Why is the aspiration being done?


----------

